# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  СПРАВКА К ТОВАРНО-ТРАНСПОРТНОЙ НАКЛАДНОЙ НА ЭТИЛОВЫЙ СПИРТ, АЛКОГОЛЬНУЮ И СПИРТОСОДЕР

## Светялчок

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть печатной формой СПРАВКИ К ТОВАРНО-ТРАНСПОРТНОЙ НАКЛАДНОЙ НА ЭТИЛОВЫЙ СПИРТ,
АЛКОГОЛЬНУЮ И СПИРТОСОДЕРЖАЩУЮ ПРОДУКЦИЮ для 1с 7.7 ТиС. Спасибо.

----------


## alexeyor

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть печатной формой СПРАВКИ К ТОВАРНО-ТРАНСПОРТНОЙ НАКЛАДНОЙ НА ЭТИЛОВЫЙ СПИРТ,
> АЛКОГОЛЬНУЮ И СПИРТОСОДЕРЖАЩУЮ ПРОДУКЦИЮ для 1с 7.7 ТиС. Спасибо.


Производство или опт?
правка а или б ?

----------


## Светялчок

Спасибо, что откликнулись, все уже нашла.

----------


## Cool_Zero

а ссылкой не поделитесь? справка б

----------


## Светялчок

> а ссылкой не поделитесь? справка б


Посмотрите вот эту:  http://ifolder.ru/28452871
Возможно придется подправить под Вашу конфигурацию.

----------

at1001 (04.02.2012), Edofs (03.07.2012), Marselka (22.05.2012), Yamarfel (03.11.2015)

----------


## tkachev_denis

Спасибо за ссылку. ПОдскажите а где взять раздел А

----------


## shteps

люди, подскажите где найти раздел АИ?

----------


## SlavaCh

Добрый день если кто нашел справку раздел А, скиньте пожалуйста на cheba@sibmail.com

----------


## freelog

Народ, будьте милосердны - выложите кто-нибудь формы А и Б для ТИСа. Рисовать ну очень неохота....

----------


## OdinST

Помогите с разделам А, выложите плиз
И как организовать формирование отчёта в далах для покупателя?

----------


## starodubnn

Народ, скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на справку к ТТН. Заранее СПАСИБО.

---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 ----------




> Посмотрите вот эту:  http://ifolder.ru/28452871
> Возможно придется подправить под Вашу конфигурацию.


обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку

----------


## Светялчок

> Народ, скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на справку к ТТН. Заранее СПАСИБО.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку


http://rusfolder.com/37709453

Нашла вот эту. Давно это было...

----------

